# Wanted: Bowden Spacelander ---original



## brewster (Jun 3, 2016)

this is a WANTED ad---I don't want discussion about one -- I am prepared to buy one--if you have one or know of one,  we can talk about that---thank you fellow bike collectors---(913) 208-5844


----------



## zedsn (Jun 4, 2016)

I have this one but not sure I want to part with it but if you are interested drop me a PM and we can talk. It was a project but is now restored.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 4, 2016)

Would you have a picture of the Bowden without the bodywork on it. I've always wondered what the frame looks like. Thanks


----------



## zedsn (Jun 4, 2016)

The wood and metal is built into the outer fiberglass frame and is all one piece and then has a jell coat on it.


----------



## brewster (Jun 7, 2016)

zedsn said:


> I have this one but not sure I want to part with it but if you are interested drop me a PM and we can talk. It was a project but is now restored.
> 
> View attachment 324411
> 
> View attachment 324412



Yes... I would be interested...I had one 15 years ago... I would like another...Bruce in KC (913) 208-5844


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 7, 2016)

I think Dave Marko has one


----------



## brewster (Jun 8, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I think Dave Marko has one



I would like to find one ( any color) ..just NOT restored ...any condition considered


----------



## brewster (Jun 8, 2016)

brewster said:


> Yes... I would be interested...I had one 15 years ago... I would like another...Bruce in KC (913) 208-5844



I am wanting one ...un-restored ....any color


----------



## winkosam (Apr 20, 2020)

zedsn said:


> I have this one but not sure I want to part with it but if you are interested drop me a PM and we can talk. It was a project but is now restored.
> 
> View attachment 324411
> 
> View attachment 324412



Hello dear do you sell your parts ???


----------



## zedsn (Apr 20, 2020)

The Bowden has been restored but it is for sale if you are looking for one.


----------



## winkosam (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks for your answer and for which prices it will be sold ?


----------



## zedsn (Apr 20, 2020)

I actually had 2 the last one sold for 12,000 and I want 10,000 for this one. It is a lot but these ate really rare and the reproductions that they made in the 90’s go for over 8000.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

zedsn said:


> I actually had 2 the last one sold for 12,000 and I want 10,000 for this one. It is a lot but these ate really rare and the reproductions that they made in the 90’s go for over 8000.



Shipping to France could get expensive as well!


----------



## winkosam (Apr 20, 2020)

frankly speaking i think your price is totally correct but as you said the shipping ,  and maybe customs will increase the price but i will check before and let you know 

By the way is it possible to have more pictures  about your bicycle ?


----------



## zedsn (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes it would be. People have asked up to 20,000 for a Bowden.


----------



## zedsn (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes I image it would cost a good amount to ship to you. I would not want to be responsible for it either.


----------



## winkosam (Apr 20, 2020)

i checked in europe to find one but seems like impossible

anyway again i will check the solutions for it

thanks again for you quick answers


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 20, 2020)

The way to ship it is, book a flight and use it as checked baggage , I took mine to England that way , it is easy , and you get a nice trip


----------



## zedsn (Apr 20, 2020)

If you email me at zedsn@hotmail.com I will send you more photos. As far as shipping DHL might be the cheapest. I really don't want to break this bike down and box it up though. I could give you some local bicycle shop phone numbers if you decide that you wanted the bowden. I have shipped plenty of bicycles though but would hate to have anything happen to this. It has a nice glossy red paint job on it now. There are like none of these Bowdens around they are that rare. Ed from Ohio USA.


----------



## zedsn (Apr 20, 2020)

That is a good idea. Thank you sir for the imfo.


----------



## winkosam (Apr 21, 2020)

I send you the mail


----------

